# Buckytom's Broiled Buffalo Wings Redux (with pictures)



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2013)

Buckytom's Broiled Buffalo Wings 


here's my version of buffalo wings made under the broiler. they're a bit healthier than wings that are deep fried as they crisp in their own fat, not in the added fat of a fryer. also, since broiling is a fairly gentle method of cooking, they turn out pretty tender.

first, cut the wings into 3 sections: the drumette, the middle piece, and the tip. discard the tip, or save for stock.

sprinkle liberally with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper. 








toss the wings to help mix the salt and pepper around, then arrange in rows bunched together on a foil lined broiler tray (with the larger pieces in the middle).







turn oven to broil, preheat for 2 minutes, then place the broiler tray in the highest or closest slot to the heat source.

broil for about 5 minutes, until they start to brown.






you can see that some in the middle will be more browned. after the first 5 minutes, rearrange the lesser cooked ones on the edges with the more browned ones in the middle, and broil for another 5 minutes until they are all browned on one side.







now, flip all of the wings over, and repeat the process. 5 minutes broil, rearrange the more with the lesser cooked, and broil another 5 minutes. 

because of their shape, you may need to leave the drumettes on a little longer, roatating one more turn to expose the least cooked side to the heat source, while removing the fully cooked middle wing sections to a bowl or platter. the entire trick to making these good is to get them all evenly browned on all sides at roughly the same time, or at least within a few minutes.

while the wings are broiling, melt a half stick of butter into about a cup and a half of franks red hot sauce. 







now, that's the basic sauce. if you like it a little "frankier" (or more on the vinegar side), add more hot sauce. more mild, add more butter or reduce the original amount of hot sauce.

if you like your wings extra hot, now's the time to add powdered cayenne pepper. work in a tsp at a time until you find the heat level you like, or your head explodes, whichever comes first. i like about a tsp. of cayenne.

cut celery into sticks, and put sauce in a bowl. my family prefers to dip their wings in the hot sauce, not have them tossed in it, but tossing is the classic way to serve them.

the finished wings (don't overbroil them or they will be dry. they don't need to be dark brown):







the sauce and celery: 






the final product (sorry, the pics are a bit blurry. everyone was shouting for the wings so i rushed it):







serve with a side of blue cheese dressing for dipping. no picture since the family was growling at my feet for wings.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 27, 2013)

Phwoarr looks amazing !! I have a huge bottle of Franks in, got it from Costco . If you were to do them in the sauce would you coat them and then stick them under the grill or maybe the oven ?


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you, Bucky. They look great.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2013)

you're welcome, lyndalou.

gq, i've never broiled my wings after adding the sauce, only naked (the wings, that is. ok, occasionally both, but not with any sauce beforehand, if i'm making any sense, lol)

i can see adding powdered cayenne to the salt and pepper in the first step. sort of a dry rub.

but in order to insure that they get an almost deep fried crispiness, i broil them so the fat in the skin renders.

hth.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 27, 2013)

I will do them your way then Bucky , my chaps do like a good dipping sauce . 

Um broil is to grill is it ?


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 27, 2013)

YUM !!!  Thanks for sharing this !!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I will do them your way then Bucky , my chaps do like a good dipping sauce .
> 
> Um broil is to grill is it ?



broiling and grilling are different here in the states.
grilling is over a heat source such as coals or gas burners, broiling is under a heat source as one would have at the bottom of a gas or electric oven. i've always had gas (lol), so my broilers are a drawer under the oven that pull out just below where the burners are positioned.

if you do a search on a broiler salamander (a professional chef's broiler) you'll see what i mean.

you most certainly can grill you wings for buffalo wings. for that, i defer to our mr. pacanis.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah thanks I see. I have a gas grill on my cooker was just worried it might get a bit spotty .

The only things we have over coals here is our barbecues for outside in the summer . Needless to say they are lonely creatures who mainly spend their time covered up or rusting outside .


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 28, 2013)

A tip for the celery: after you cut it up, soak it in ice cold water. It can revive rubbery celery, but I even do it with very fresh celery. It just gives it this amazing "straight from the garden" CRUNCH!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 28, 2013)

I've always meant to Google whether the celery could be given a quick soak after being cut or if the stalks had to be soaked overnight. Thanks.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks, skittle.

pac, did you ever add some beet juice or food coloring to the water to get some funky looking celery as a science experiment in school?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 28, 2013)

buckytom said:


> thanks, skittle.
> 
> pac, did you ever add some beet juice or food coloring to the water to get some funky looking celery as a science experiment in school?


 
hmmm... I remember adding something to a white carnation's water to change it's color. I don't think we ever did it to celery. That was a loooooooong time ago, though


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 28, 2013)

Spitty not spotty !


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 12, 2013)

*Update Bucky*

Scuse me while I wipe the tears from my eyes.

Those were the best hot wings.
Followed all your steps. After they were cooked instead of having the sauce served on the side my son suggested that we take it add a little pat of butter. Heat it up. Poured some over the wings tossed in a bowl.
We let it sit about 30 minutes. Put it back into the broiler until they were crispy and a little charred. Not burnt.

Made a whole cookie sheet full. The wings were gone last night. Great something else I won't get to eat. I hope your happy now.

Oldest son brought a friend home to show him his truck that he just bought. It's his first one. They all ate those wings. I'd show pics but can't

Thanks for the great recipe and tricks.
It's a winner around here.

Munky.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2013)

i'm glad they were good, munky. yeah, they're supposed to be tossed in the sauce before serving. i'll have to try tossing in sauce then putting them back under the broiler for a bit. sounds good.

did you have them with the requisite celery sticks and blue cheese dressing. that's what really rounds it out and tames the fire.


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 12, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i'm glad they were good, munky. yeah, they're supposed to be tossed in the sauce before serving. i'll have to try tossing in sauce then putting them back under the broiler for a bit. sounds good.
> 
> did you have them with the requisite celery sticks and blue cheese dressing. that's what really rounds it out and tames the fire.



HA! HAAA!

Heck no the rabbit food wasn't an option.
They had to see some tears. Guilt tripped them into doing the dishes and clean up.. It worked to.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 12, 2013)

lol, cruel, but cool.


----------

